# Which Records does your city hold?



## folsom_blues (Jun 4, 2007)

For instance Puebla where I live, a city 75 miles away from Mexico city holds the record for: 

- The city with the most churches in the world 
- The first library ever in the american continent was built here
- It also has the first Block Buster movie theater in the world.
http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6438104.html
http://turismopuebla.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=60

- Puebla's SAM'S club made it to the guiness record when on the opening day it recovered the investment costs and generated profit.

Records in Mexico

- Puebla is the largest city in Mexico without a subway or light train.
- The safest city with a population over two million.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Toronto - Higher concentration of Canadians than any other city in the world.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

The football club in Bielefeld is record ascender in Germany^^


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

L.A. , most Mexicans in a city after Mexico City.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich has since years the highest quality of life in the world 

It has the most frequented train station for its population (360'000 passengers and 2900 trains per day).

Highest density of Nobel Prize winners (alone the ETH brought 21!)

Biggest clock on the continent and biggest on a church (St.Peter) in the world

Masoala Halle: biggest artificial rainforest on the continent


----------



## nabob (Jun 7, 2006)

Groningen is the bicycle city of the world (with 200000 bikes on 180000 residents and 50% of all the journeys made by bicycle.
Second: the tallest people of the world are living here (an average of 1.86 m.).


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Biggest airport hub, longest underground system, tallest hospital to name a few....there are hundreds.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Appleton, WI

-Believed to have had the first successful electric powered transit system and the earliest house lit by hydro-electric power.

Mike


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

NYC is known for being the largest city in the US since 1823.


----------



## Irwell (May 22, 2006)

A few global ones for Manchester...

First passenger train
First public library
First fire station
First bus service
First industrial estate
First commuter town
First modern computer
First split atom
First trade union
First suffragette movement
First municipal park
First mechanical submarine
First scheduled airline service
First professional orchestra
First football league
First street lighting
First Paralympic world cup
Largest sports club
Largest public sculpture


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

(german) Wikipedia mentions the following (worldwise ou european-wide) records for Hamburg:

- most bridges within city limits (more than 2500)
- biggest municipality in the EU which is not the capital of its country
- biggest consular place in europe (2nd biggest in the world, to be fair though: most of them are honorary consulates)
- biggest port for carpet trading
- The district Wilhelmsburg is europe's biggest river island

I also guess that Hamburg has the:
- lowest density in europe for a city with more than 1 million inhabitants (density at 2322 inh/sq km)

I leave out the various national records etc.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Highest bridge for a streetcar. (High Level Bridge)

I think we still have this record, set in 1915. Of course, this streetcar is not really used and is geared for tourists.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

umm..
World's Longest BRT Lines??


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen*

World's tallest carousel
( Tivoli Gardens )










World's largest Digital 3-D IMAX Dome theatre
( Tyco Brahe Planetarium )


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

ummm

most gays

most hippies

most bums

most druggies


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Arnhem:

convertible pitch plus retractabe roof (Gelredôme)
indoor jungle (Burgers' Zoo)


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

I think Stockholm has the biggest archipelago for any big city or something..
Thats what i've heard.. anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has several records or had this records

-Tallest building in Asia back in the mid 90s
-Densest city in the world 
-World's freeiest economy
-Best skyline
-Centre of finance in the Asia Pacific region
-Busiest container port
-Best airport
-First to use a smart card system in public transportation
-First to have all double-decker tram fleet
-No.1 tourist destination of an Asian city
-Film capital of Asia


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Records? best skyline? best airport?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto:

Busiest highway in the world (401 Highway)
Tallest building in the world (well, for another couple months)
Largest retractable roof in the world (Skydome)
Largest Italian community outside Italy
Skinniest skyscraper by width to height ratio (1 King West)
Largest Facebook community in the world
Home to oldest company in North America (Hudson's Bay Company)
Absorbs largest influx of legal immigrants of any city in the Western world
Listed by the UN as the most ethnically diverse city in the world


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

eklips said:


> According to Wikipedia (not the best source I know), the number of italian americans where of 3,254,298 in New York and 1,590,225 in New Jersey.


You know, "Italian American" doesn't mean much. They are just Americans who happen to have an Italian surname, that's all. If you want to know the strength of the Italian community you have to look at the actual number of Italian immigrants, i.e. people who were actually born in Italy and migrated to NYC (or Toronto, or any other city outside Italy).

Here are the figures I have:
- New York metro area: 193,828 Italian immigrants (2000 census)
- Toronto metro area: 138,995 (2001 census)
- Montréal metro area: 67,040 (2001 census)
- Greater Paris: 66,444 (1999 census)
- Greater London: 38,694 (2001 census)
- Nice metro area: 32,265 (1999 census)
- Chicago metro area: 27,193 (2000 census)
- Boston metro area: 26,094 (2000 census)

So it appears there are more Italian immigrants in New York than in Toronto after all.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

You are mostly right, but I don't think you should negate the impact of italian immigration to new york until the 40's.

Meaning that there are still many of them who speak italian (or regional sublanguages of italy) and have maintained part of their culture.

As such, they would have to be taken into account when comparing the "italianess" of Toronto and New York if you see what I mean.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

I think you need to observe not the number of Italian migrants TODAY, because mass migration from the Italian Penisula doesnt occur.

You need to observe the number of Italian born people who migrated to North America, Argentina, Brazil, France.

I know that my Grandmother and Grandfather lived in France between 1949-1955, but then chose to migrate to Australia because they didnt like France. My grandmothers sister lives in France still today and there is a large Italian speaking portion of the immigrants still alive.

The same goes for the Italians in Australia. They Migrated between 1950-1970 so the ITALIANS are still alive. Their childern speak broken Italian, but the original migrants are still here.

I wonder if that is the case in the USA. Are the 1st generation still alive? The ones born in Italy?


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

This one?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

kentan8 said:


> Ok, here are a few other 'quantitative' records for Hong Kong...
> Longest cable car system in the world - Ngong Ping 360
> 
> Most Rolls Royce per capita
> Highest consumption of cognac per capita


Could you fill us in on these? 360 what? And how many Rolls Royce do you each own? Etc.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

To get back to the thread ... Melbourne, Australia:


Southern-most metropolis in the world (population larger than a million, half a million, or even a quarter million).
Tallest office building in the World (Australia House, Elizibeth St) back in the 1880's.
First city in the southern (or eastern) hemispheres to host the Olympics.
tallest office tower in the southern hemishere for yonks (Rialto)
City with the greatest no. of skyscrapers per capita in SSC's "Top 100" Talls.
City with the highest residential tower in the World- Eureka- (excluding spikes on the roof)
Longest railway platform in the world (Platform 1, Flinders St)
formerly Busiest Railway station (Flinders St., 1950's)
Largest tram-network outside of Europe.
The only "foreign " city threatened by naval bombardment by the Confederate Navy during the American Civil War
Fired the first shot at a German Ship during WW1
Third-largest Greek speaking city in the World.
Routinely rated "World's most Liveable City"
"Purest water in the world" : no-one can get in there except the lyre-birds
Lyre-Bird Capital of the World.
Only Metropolis in the world that has a Horse-Race named after it: and a holiday for the race (Melbourne Cup)
World's largest sewerage farm


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Seattle (lots o' US records):
-As of 2006, population with the largest percent of college graduates
-The most literate city in the US (based on a Central Connecticut State Study, find it on Wiki)
-Northernmost metropolis (city with pop greater than 500,000) in the US
-Home to the tallest building west of the Mississippi in terms of # of floors (Columbia center:76 floors)
-Contrary to popular belief, we are NOT the rainiest metropolis in the US (not even top 5). We are actually just the cloudiest with 227 cloudy days per year (Portland close behind with 223)
-Home to the worlds richest man; Bill Gates' (net worth: $56 Billion as of 2007) main residence is in Medina, WA
-Largest network of Ferries in the US and third largest in the world: Washington State Ferries
-Second highest (behind San Francisco) gay/lesbian percentage of the population in the US (12.9% identified themselves as gay or lesbian)
-Rated the most over-priced city in the US 2 years running (Avg housing price vs Average income)
-Hosts the largest film festival in the US (in terms of number of films: Seattle International Film Festival)
-Wasn't able to find if this is true numbers wise, but we're definately the coffee capital of the US. Home to such world famous brands as Starbucks, Tully's, and Seattle's Best
-and arguably home to the most recognizable observation tower in the US, if not the world (Space Needle), which by the way isn't even the tallest structure and the city, and isn't even really downtown.


----------



## KennyDE302 (Apr 24, 2007)

wilmington, delaware- first city to have its whole downtown area setup with cameras


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Oelanddk said:


> ^^
> Does the church stille excist? Picture please


In 1625 the spire was striked by lightning so it burned down. Overall the church has been hit by lightning at least 8 times and has burned down 3 times. At the moment, it's 123 metres high.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

mic said:


> I agree with you that there are many people of ITALIAN DECENT in NYC.
> 
> But their migration flows occured much earlier than those in Canada.
> 
> ...


just a small small part of the Italians migrated in Ny and the East cost knew Italian!
the largest past knew just local dialects, for the largest part from South Italy.
So, few ones knew Italian official language.

There is a wodnerful movie of Martin Scorsese (that don't speak a word of Italian or Southern dialects), where his mother and father talk just in a south Italian dialect, that probably, today no one understand also in South Italy!

Another big difference between the Usa migration and the ones to Argentina, Brasil and Canada is that in this 3 countries the largest part of Italians came from North-East Italy and Central Italy (Veneto, Friuli, Alpine Valleys, Tuscany, Marche and Lazio).

the only one migration from North Italy to Usa was did in the XVII andXVIII Centuries, when a big number of people from Piedmont and Lombardia went to the West Coast of the Usa, the most part in California. But it was a different type of migrants, for a large part with high culture, mid class. They were for the most part escaped for religious or political reasons from the North Italian States before the unification of Italy in the 1861.


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Chicago*

Worlds Busiest Airport, O'hare International (recently overtaken by Hartsfield Atlanta)

Largest Aquarium, Shed Aquarium (overtaken by one in Atlant)

Tallest building in North America, Sears Tower

Highest Residence, John Hancock Center


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> HK had that title. Anyway, which bridge is currently holding the title?


I believe the title went to Japan.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Kawasaki City, a part of Greater Tokyo, proudly presents you the world record winning infrastructure  ; *Petit-calator!*

This is the shortest escalator on Earth, according to the Guinness Book (1991). 



















...Don't ask me why they needed this.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

If I am not wrong Vienna has:

-It hosts the most large traditional dancing balls each year (with a few hundred of them each ball season)
-It hosts the largest AIDS charity event in Europe
-It is home to the oldest still intact Ferris wheel. The Riesenrad.
-It is home to the oldest still existing zoo in the world.
-It has perhaps the longest river island within its city limits (at least 15km long I would say)
-Its the only city (at least in Europe) that was two times besieged by the Turkish armies and both times prevented invasion successfully and also was never invaded in the time to follow by them.
-It hosted the longest international congress ever that decided over the fate of a whole continent. (Viennese Congress)
-It still has 6 huge anti aircraft towers within the city limits from WWII. I am not sure but that might be pretty unique.
-Its the city with the lowest floor tram in the world, the ULF.
-I guess (thats an assumption now) its the capital with the largest wine production within city limits in the world.
-the headquarters of the most powerful resources cartel in the world is located in Vienna: the OPEC headquarters.
-the very eastern end of the Alps is within city limits.


And what I am absolutely not proud about: 
-The highest Shopping mall density in Europe

PS:
I hope at least one or two of those things above are actually true


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Yardmaster said:


> [*]First city in the southern (or eastern) hemispheres to host the Olympics.


Athens is in the Eastern Hemisphere.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

prelude91 said:


> Worlds Busiest Airport, O'hare International (recently overtaken by Hartsfield Atlanta)
> 
> Highest Residence, John Hancock Center


* I thought it was Heathrow?

* By highest residence, do you mean a building that isn't solely residential use but does have people living in it?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> * I thought it was Heathrow?
> 
> * By highest residence, do you mean a building that isn't solely residential use but does have people living in it?


It's the difference between the world's largest international airport and the world's largest airport for international passengers.


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

hauntedheadnc said:


> Largest repository of weather information in the world, at the National Climatic Data Center.
> 
> Largest house in the United States (250 rooms, 4 acres of floor space).
> 
> There are some special objects in that house, by the way -- the first, the last, the only of their kind, but these are the only two records we really hold.



I think Napoleon Bonaparte's testicles are located at Biltmore... :cheers:


----------



## Lightning~Bolt (Jul 12, 2004)

I'll do Melbourne:

Melbournes first train. Melbournes first 100 metre building, Melbourne also featured Melbournes first 250m+ skyscraper.


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Tagaytay City, Philippines

Taal Volcano - World's smallest volcano.


----------

